
Show HN: Coronavirus Preparedness Checklist - rishitripathy
http://coronachecklist.org
======
rishitripathy
A science-backed Coronavirus preparedness checklist/shopping list to help you
get ready for COVID-19 (the Coronavirus). Please comment with any thoughts or
opinions. First priority is getting the word out and spreading far and wide.

Science backed with research sources including:

The website:
[https://www.coronachecklist.org](https://www.coronachecklist.org)

JHU:
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

WHO: [https://www.who.int/health-
topics/coronavirus](https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus)

US CDC:
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html)

------
Hackbraten
I don’t see any of the sources recommend buying so much stuff.

To illustrate my point, this is for example what the WHO page says:

> Standard recommendations to prevent infection spread include regular hand
> washing, covering mouth and nose when coughing and sneezing, thoroughly
> cooking meat and eggs. Avoid close contact with anyone showing symptoms of
> respiratory illness such as coughing and sneezing.

I’m having a hard time to infer such an extensive shopping list out of those
basic recommendations.

~~~
rishitripathy
Thanks for your comment! Most of the products on the site are general
emergency preparedness measures and household 'necessities' that will likely
get more difficult to find if the spread continues to worsen as projected and
supply chains tighten. Further, you probably have a lot of this stuff at home
currently!

The thinking behind the site is to encourage precautionary thinking and
preparedness measures to help make it through the spread while minimizing
potential surface area for exposure.

[https://www.ready.gov/](https://www.ready.gov/) has lots of advice on
building lists/kits.

